# Another Hydro Newb Question



## Dara_g (Mar 1, 2010)

Greetings and thanks for your help in advance.

Have been successful dirt farmer for many years and have recently made the switch to hydro. Everything seems to be going well under the new hydro set-up except for one thing. The buds are not getting the resign (stickiness) like I would have expected. Here is the basics on my set-up.

Ebb and flow system
600w hps bulb
4 week of flowering, buds look good just not sticky
ppm: 1250
ph: 6.1
daytime room temp: app. 70F
evening room temp (light off): app 62F
strain: Jack Herer

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers,
Dara_G


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2010)

:ciao::welcome: To the Only Place:ciao::bolt::bong2:


pH is to high, should be 5.8 for hydro

what is your square footage of your grow room?


----------



## benamucc (Mar 1, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Dara_g (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you Mr. Duck! I will lower my ph pronto.

The room size is about 5 x 5 (feet)

Any other ideas or input would be greatly appreciated.

Dara_g


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2010)

You have 25 square feet which would require 125,000 lumens for optimal growth. A 600 watt puts out an average of 90,000 lumens, so you are a bit shy of the targeted goal of what one would need.


----------



## zem (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah i would suspect a less than optimal nute uptake diminishing the bud quality


----------



## Dara_g (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you again everyone for the positive feedback. Much appreciated!

I should have been more clear. The room size is 5 x 5, but the actual plant(s) 'cluster' is 3 x 3 (feet) which should be ok...? 

Please note that even the buds directly under the light are not showing signs of expected 'stickiness'. 

The ph has been lowered and I will monitor for any positive results.

Room temperature: I know is low but still ok? shouldn't cause this should it?
Also, I don't think inadequate air circulation would cause this either...?

Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks again,
Dara_g


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2010)

does your 3x3 space have walls, if not you are lighting a 5x5 space and wasting light.


----------



## Dara_g (Mar 1, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> does your 3x3 space have walls, if not you are lighting a 5x5 space and wasting light.



Do you think that is why my buds are not sticky, even right under the light, Mr. Duck?

Once again I seriously appreciate any positive ideas to solve this problem.

Regards,
Dara_g


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2010)

some strains come on late and show this stickiness that you keep wanting. If fed and given the right amount of light this should give you your best chance of success

what nutes are you using?


----------



## Dara_g (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been using General Hydroponics products;
  FloraBloom
  FloraMicro
  FloraGro

Along with;
  Florablend
  Koolbloom
  Floralicious Plus

In the prescribed quantities.

Thanks again for your help,
Dara_g


----------



## D3 (Mar 2, 2010)

Dont use the amount the bottle says, use 1/2 strength of the GH 3 part.


----------



## Dara_g (Mar 12, 2010)

BUMP!

Where are all the experts on this forum!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2010)

doing :bong:




:rofl:


----------



## Dara_g (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you Mr. Duck for your uninformative responses! 

BUMP!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 12, 2010)

:rofl: :yeahthat:


----------



## Dara_g (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you Mr. Duck for your uninformative responses! 

BUMP!


----------



## Dara_g (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, so what's your point Fruity Tooty?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2010)

Dara_g said:
			
		

> Thank you Mr. Duck for your uninformative responses!
> 
> BUMP!




NP:rofl: You asked and I answered

But you need to ask a grow question to receive an answer.

Has any thing improved over the time between posts? Has anything happened? Did you get your pH lowered? Did you increase your lumens?ect,ect,ect...maybe you just got bad stock.


----------



## RxKing (Jan 3, 2012)

Buy a book


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 3, 2012)

Make sure you read the dates that these were posted as the subject may have been harvested long ago


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder if theis person figured out the problem by around the 8th week of flower


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 10, 2012)

wow yall....


----------

